
Government Surveillance Poses Cyber-Security Threats, ISPs Say - wonks
http://www.eweek.com/security/government-surveillance-poses-cyber-security-threats-isps-say.html
======
wonks
Opening up your customers' traffic to third parties makes things less secure?
Whoulda thunk?

